#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Can we write a macro in powerpoint 13 to format and paste image

## jazbath

I would appreciate if someone can help me on this.

format selected image to 1.9 ht. and paste in the same slide.  

Thank you

----------


## Keebellah

Hi,

Try and take a look here, I'm sure there's something to help you out
https://www.free-power-point-templat...owerpoint-vba/

----------


## jazbath

Nope there was nothing like what I am looking for.
Thank you anyway.

----------


## Keebellah

Can you post a PowerPoint sample with one slide and a picture you want resized?

----------


## Keebellah

> I would appreciate if someone can help me on this.
> format selected image to 1.9 ht. and paste in the same slide.  
> Thank you



Just to make sure.
The picture you want to past where does it come from?
Is it already in the slide? Why the  paste?
Or do you want to import a picture?

----------


## humdingaling

1.9 what? cm? anyways, maybe this?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

